# Deworming help Please



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

I just dewormed my puppie yesterday. The dewormer I got from petco it is called evict, It is a liquid type that is Pyrantel. My dog is 8 weeks as of wednesday 4/6/11. since my dog has never been dewormed should i do weekly dose's or just 2 week intervals?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Yambeezy said:


> I just dewormed my puppie yesterday. The dewormer I got from petco it is called evict, It is a liquid type that is Pyrantel. My dog is 8 weeks as of wednesday 4/6/11. since my dog has never been dewormed should i do weekly dose's or just 2 week intervals?


Isn't your pup going to the vet for it's shots anyways? Why waste your money on buying your own when the vets can deworm for you. From what I remember when taking my pup to my vet it was 3 or 4 week interval. But I had her stool tested before she got dewormed again. I would consult with a vet professional before using over the counter stuff like that.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yambeezy said:


> I just dewormed my puppie yesterday. The dewormer I got from petco it is called evict, It is a liquid type that is Pyrantel. My dog is 8 weeks as of wednesday 4/6/11. since my dog has never been dewormed should i do weekly dose's or just 2 week intervals?


Evict is a good wormer and I use it on my pups when they are born. It is very important not to over dose dogs so go with the 2 weeks dosage as recommended. When you take your pup in the get vaccinated it would be a good idea to get a stool sample done to make sure your pup is not carrying a worm that the evict does not take care of.


----------

